# Sharpening station waterstones



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*

*Water stones travel pond * 
fitted in a plastic box.

But MaFe did you not already make one pond?
Yes I did, but actually I made this one first, just did not like it when it was done, simply could not look at this red box while sharpening beautiful vintage tools or even worse Japanese plane irons full of Zen…
You can read more about the other pond here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/26095 .

So this is why I made two, and this one will be used for storage of sharpening tools, and if I ever need to bring my stones with me it can come into use - most likely never.

I did choose to blog it due to the fact that others might be able to use the idea.









My Japanese wave came back with some new tools, but most interesting was that it brought me the Japanese sharpening stones I had wanted for a long time.









So first step was to gather the stuff I needed for the setup.
Stones, different boxes and some board.









I got these red boxes, thought the color was a little Japanese…









It had three compartments I needed only to so!









A piece of waterproof board to make a little table top.









Hardwood for edges to hold the water in the box.









Glue them in.









Step one completed.
Including storage for the stones.









And it fits inside when turned.









To make a portable solution for flattening the stones I cut up a piece of glass to fit the size of the stones.









Water sand paper grid 220 is cut into size.









Next step is to make bases for the stones.
You can see all the details in the other blog.









First a cut to make them stay.









My first idea was this, but I decided it was to complex, I wanted something more Japanese, more simple and beautiful.









This is what it ended up looking like.









The flattening stones will be stored in my sharpening station.









So this is what we end up with, ready for the road.









And a little Japanese inspired hammer to bang the wedges without damage the stones.









Hmmmmm - nice!

Hope this blog and this blog series can inspire others to look into the wonders of the Japanese tools and way of thinking,

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


Great idea, Mad.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


You just gave me an idea…

Not a sharpening station but an enclosure for my irrigation controller.
A ready made enclosure is about $36. A box similar to yours is around $5.
I have looked at all the containers I have but none fit. Never thought about my component box.

Thanks Mads!


----------



## AlexeyKhasyanov (Jul 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


HI MAD.
SYSTAINER MAY BE USE. 
I LOVE FESTOOL TOO<;O)))

ALEX.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


Alex I think that would be a exelent idea. There are so many Systainer fans out there.
Smiles Ian, sometimes we look a different place than we expect when we find our ideas.
CJ, yabadabadoo.
Thank you guys,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


everything you need right there. very gr8 idea


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


nice idea Mads …. thank´s 
I have never seen box´s with that hight .... 10 cm or ?..... where ?
can you hear I´m an isolated neanderthaler on a small island ….......... LOL
wuold have loved to lieve on Sjælland so cuold have tortured by twisting you arm around 
every week on the clock for the lastet invention from the cave …..... but since its not possiple
you better take care and not overload the head trying to think tooo much unless your pibe is filled
with great tobac and fresh expresso in the mug …. the wyskey is to selebrate with not to think with 

cheers to you old mate 
Dennis


----------



## mumu (Feb 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


Hi, compliments for good job. I would make something like this but I thought to use Teflon instead of wood, might work?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


mumu, can you buy teflon in blocks so you can mill out? sounds cool.
'My chisel bases are teflon' yes I like the sound of that.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


Dennis,
It is from Bauhaus and it was really cheap even it is a really good quality of plastic, so I was quite amazed.
I thought you were living in temptation island…

Roger, yes just where it's needed.

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


thats only for the womens in the summertime when the tourists arive 
in the winthertime there is five men to every single women here ….......
and not as chick as the french …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


If I get the chance to visit you one day, it will probably be in the summer time then - lol.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


Or just do it….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...






Adjusting a Japanese blade


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


Hooray Dennis is back. Mads you have too many stones my friend. LOL.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Waterstones travel pond (fitted in a plastic box).*
> 
> *Water stones travel pond *
> fitted in a plastic box.
> ...


LOL Andy, look at when he posted that… Its a old one.
These stones are too expensive!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*

*Workshop sharpening station*
near at hand

This post is from my un-posted folder.

In the new workshop I placed the water grinder in a different room than the work bench.
So I thought it would be nice with a close at hand sharpening station right next to the bench.









So here the new shop setup, all the tool right at hand.









Sharpening station with the pond and gear right at hand.
In the cabinet I keep all the different stones, jigs, oils and what else is needed for obtaining that sweet edge on the different types of tools.

The making of the pond can be seen here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/26080
Here you can read more about my water grinder setup: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/series/3071









I start by soaking the stones, so they will be ready for the job.









Then it's just to choose the right stone and sharpen.









Also fine for a quick touch up with a loaded strop.









Especially when I do paring I want that razor sharp edge.

The edge can't be to sharp and the edge defines the tool.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Good idea, Mads. This is the best way to be sure to use sharp tools all the time. No reason to skip it now ! 

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


It will come right back once the shop is up and running again Serge.
Smiles, Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Nice station you have, Mads. i could use something like that to get a razor sharp edge. I get them sharp on a diamond but I feel they need that little extra that you can feel when using a chisel!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Looks great Mads, but I have to admit that I am glad to get away from hand sharpening after I bought my Tormek. My diamond plate still does the best job of lapping the backs of my edge tools though. I know from reading a lot of articles on the subject that waterstones do produce the sharpest edges, but I am just getting too lazy in my old age to make the effort.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Great set up Mads.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Very nice. No excuse not keep your edge tools in peak condition now.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Thanks for sharing your method Mads. I do not own any water stones. I can't afford them. I often times have to use sand paper on a flat surface like glass or granite. I do own some oil stones but I'd rather use water stones or diamond plates if I could.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Hi,
Nobuckel, there are no right way, sandpaper, oil stones, what ever… It's what keeps the tool sharp enough to get it sharp enough to what purpose you need the tool for. Then there are a lot of religion, lol. For me the sharpest edge I have been able to make is with the water stones, but it does not mean I do all my sharpening like that.
I use many ways, depending on the edge I need, the time I have and where I am. If I was doing general woodworking for a living or just need a sharp edge fast, the water grinder is by fare the best in my experience, nothing beats the result held against the time, this is also my choice always for axes, turning tools and planer knifes.
Sandpaper works really fine and are also relatively fast.
Andy, I love that, so I never need an excuse. ;-)
Philip, ;-)
Stefang, read what I wrote for nobuckle, I so agree with you, you can also do the lapping on the side of the wheel.
Jim, In Denamrk the diamond plates are app double prize than US, so I only have a few, never went up grit, so I have not been able to compare. The 10.000 grit stone as a finish, is that mirror finish, that makes an edge that allows you to cut wood like butter. When I have a chisel in my hand with an edge like that - I can hear sweet music and feel a deep joy, like as if the wood and tool are making love. (Yes I know I'm not normal).
Thanks guys,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


"In Denamrk the diamond plates are app double prize than US"

Not just Denmark Mads. Anywhere outside the US and Canada I believe.

If you take DMT diamond stones as an example. Let's say you wanted a set of 5 DMT Dia-sharps and you opted for the 8"x3" jobbies. In the US, you can buy the D8XX, D8C, D8F, D8E, D8EE for around $327. It would be about £437 in the UK, which is around $716. A big difference. It is the same for any tool made outside of Europe. Also, unless you pick up all your wood from the forest floor, that's twice as expensive too and far less accessible. Add to that the higher taxes (Denmark being the highest in Europe) and cost of living and the fact that Europeans tend to have far less disposable income and you soon realise that you've got to be pretty dedicated to be a woodworker in Europe. It sure ain't easy.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


By the way, you really should learn how to spell the name of your own country. LOL.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Ahhh so you suffer for the prizes also Andy.
Lol yes I see Dnamerk is another pissibollity…
I agree we are endlessly dedicated since we bleed so much for the toys - ehhh tools.
Best thoughts my dear friend,
Mads


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


Harumph…

I have a hard time seeing how something more expensive than gold-seemingly-could be twice the price elsewhere. I always assumed I was just getting gouged.

Live and learn.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station - near at hand*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> near at hand
> ...


;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*

*Flattening water stones*
silicon carbide flattening stone

I was asked how I flatten my water stones.
This is how.
It's just to buy a flattening stone, the silicon carbides are app half price and does a fine job.
I have never tried a diamond flattening plate, so I cant compare.









Here the Japanese NANIWA flattening stone.
This one for fine grits.
Just spray water to clean up and move the stone in circles.
Do it often, then it's not a tough job.









Easy to see how it goes on the bright colour stones.









That's it.









This one looks better.









And takes also few strokes to be flat.









Here on top of the pond.









On the dark colour stones, it can be fine to draw on the top with a marker, to see how it goes.









Back to working.

A flat stone for a straight edge.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


http://www.fine-tools.com/abrichtblock.html


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


well mads, it looks like your just as good in flatening things as you are in making big boo_….well i better watch my language here, this is a family friendly web page…...i think you get it huh…lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


LOL Grizz, just updating some old blogs here.
No rocket blonde.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


Very nice, Mads. It is very similar to the lapping block we used when we wanted to truly fatten hardened steel surfaces such as gauge blocks so the were to flat they would "wring" together.
We had a steel place with vert. and horiz. grooves and use grit such as you used and the we lap in a figure 8 motion and I still use that motion today to sand wood to flatten for gluing with now seam showing. it is a must for corian seams.

Cheers, my friend!!.............................Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


Hi Jim, when you look at these rough blocks, it seems not possible, but yes, they really work.
It's amazing how our body learn movement patterns, it's at the end a big part of how we become good at a trade of the hand. Repetition, repetition and repetition. Smiles.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


Thanks, Mads.
I must learn to do this better.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


I think there are as many approaches to sharpening as there are woodworkers.
Perhaps we could tell a little about the persons personality by looking at his sharpening station.
I guess I need a psychologist… OCD. LOL.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


Very sharp indeed… I like the ball bearing honing guide- haven't seen one of those before…


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


If works don't change it's the results speak for them self .
Sharpening is an art and you have mastered it in you own way .


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


I actually did buy a rough diamond plate, but it's less effective… So I'll stick to this.
Philip, it's really cool for chamfered blades.
Kiefer, yes it's almost a religion. And when you learn to master it, it's a kind of meditation I think, especially the stones.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ramone (May 13, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


... is this flattening stone the same one sold by Norton? I just bought the Norton combo set which included this stone … but many people say this stone doesn't stay flat and therefore the sharpening stones don't get flat. You seem to have a different experience.

Could you say more about how well this flattening stone retains its flatness? Thanks.

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Norton-P29C25.aspx?gclid=CPHUj-vS1L4CFQ9lfgodqh4AkQ


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


Hi Ramone,
Sorry I don't know if it's the same, this one is from fine-tools in Germany.
It have stayed flat for me, but perhaps in time… I have no idea. I also have diamond plates so guess I can just flatten the flattening stone if needed then.. laughs. 
So sorry I can't help more, it's flat for now and works perfectly well.
Use a straight edge to check it every six months or so, then you will know, also use the full stone so you don't ware down only one part, just as when you use the stones for sharpening.
. ;-)
Some woodworkers have used the concrete sidewalks for flattening their stones, this for years and build more than most of us can ever dream of, try tell them what you need… think some of the woodworking 'stars', usually journalists that are not woodworkers have put this poison into the joy, woodworking is not a fixed science, it's a trade, a learning process, you will find your ways and what works for you by doing, this combined with inspiration from others and respect for those who really know their craft but not always do it the 'right' way.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


These are the same as I have and they work really fine:
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Extra-Large-Naniwa-Flattening-Stone-P390C97.aspx
The one you have looked at is super.
(I have had a neck operation, so I just want to be able to lay the stone down and use weight, not force, to be gentle on my arms and neck, that's why I bought the big size).
If you buy diamonds for flattening instead, you have to be aware they also wear out, so it's a quite expensive path to walk - my advice is; buy diamonds for you wife instead, she will appreciate more and you will feel more love.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Flattening water stones - silicon carbide flattening stone*
> 
> *Flattening water stones*
> silicon carbide flattening stone
> ...


I bought mine here:
http://www.fine-tools.com/G-abrichtblock.html


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Workshop sharpening station now*

*Workshop sharpening station*
now

Some time back I posted a blog about my sharpening station, as with everything in my life, this station is a work in progress and so I thought it was time to post an update on how it looks after it has been in use for a while, since things tend to change from thought to use.









It is still placed right next to the workbench, this is for me the good spot, I can use the bench for extra space and I can make a quick touch up on a dull edge or just a hone to keep it razor sharp.









The basics are an old office cabinet, this just because it was free and made of wood…
Second after a while I added a board to the French cladding on the wall behind the station, this because I realized I needed the most used stones and gear close at hand.









The board is just plywood with different holders on it.









On the left a holder for the small stones, hollow, round, edge and so on, like this every type of iron can get sharp.
A tin can for markers, pencils and other stuff. I use markers when sharpening to make sure I hit the surface fast and not spend time grinding of more material than needed.
On the right a jewelers loupe to see check on the edge and traces of last grid and traces of burr.
Then guides, the classic Eclipse 36 is my favorite for straight edges and chisels, Record 161 for rounds since it rolls only at one wheel and finally the ugly Stanley that can hold on some shapes where the two others give up.
In general I use the guides when sharpening, where a touch up and stropping is done freehand.
Then a thin metal ruler for the back of plane irons and a wood hammer for the wedges that hold my stones in place. On the small shelf and under again more stones, Japanese and natural. I use water for lubrication, so the stones have been flattened down to remove oil if they were used with oil before.
I have to say I like natural stones the most, they just feel more right, but for sharpening I use all kinds, the choice is made from grid, shape and feel.









The cabinet.
As you can see I made small shelf's for each stone and holder and they are ordered by grid, 120 - 8000.
On the left a water container with white lid.









This is used to soak the stones in.









When Sharpening this water sprayer keeps the stones wet and the dirt of.
(Yes it is ugly, but it works so well I accept it - if I had running water at the pond, I would trash it).
The pond is still a favorite of mine, one of these things that really made sense to make.









Then in a box gloves, different oils, I like Camelia oil use it after sharpening, just a wee on a cloth to prevent rust and make it cut more easy.
Also the green paste for the honing strop, this is essential. I use the strop a lot, it just give this little extra in between sharpenings.









In the drawer… Extras and more.
Also the Lansky knife sharpening set, this I love still, even I become better and better at the water grinder so it slowly get less and less used.









Finally good luck, this was a gift from my daughter, when I get impatient I look at him and remind my self that I have only one life and that the quality of what I do is more important than what I do and how fast I do it.









What's on a mans mind?

Only one life, so do your best, not your most.
Hope it could inspire to some sharpening zen.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Nice to see a sharpening station set up so that it is convenient, and also meets the requirements of the user. Thoughtful addition by your daughter. 
When you have your sharpening equipment right where you need it, it makes it so much easier to keep those edges in top condition, and that leads to the quality results that we see you producing. 
Nicely done Mads.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Looks like the perfect place. Thanks for giving us the tour!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Very cool. Love b it buddy.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


COOL setup!

It's more than just some Stones on a pad…

Thank you!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


That is an excellent sharpening station brother.
Warm, inviting; with everything you need close at hand and room to work.
I like the slotted stone holder very much.
I would like to make one like it to hold the stones I now have tucked away here and there.
Your way is much better.
I would spend more time touching up my tools if I used a few of your ingenious methods.
Thank you for sharing your thoughtful ideas and talent.
It is great having you as a buddy on LJ's and I have learned a lot from your posts.
Thank you Mads.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Thanks for the update Mads. Glad you've found a setup that works for you.

Looks like Shave it still working hard too and he seems to have made some changes to his workshop since you first introduced him to us.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


I love it, Mads. I like the organization you have within the station so you can go right to the job of sharpening and also have someone to to give you peace of mind!!!!!!

God job, my friend!!.................Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


really nice set up Mads, your such a good woodworker who has much to share and to teach, i sure do wish you were here in the states , you could open a school…...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Hi there,
grizz, I did teach for some years, constructing architects, good times, I did love that, to teach but to make the studets feel they did not study and to get them to learn with a playful approach. I'm retired now, no more teaching, now time to share. Thanks for the wonderful compliment, yes it would be wonderful if we could all move to woodland, so many shops I would love to visit.
Jim, I am a lucky man, to have the time to organize and then get more time by being organized. I do love having things at hand, this is my motivation for the order, to be working in a flow and not spending the time looking for tools.
Brit, Yes Shave is still active, he is my motivator, my mini me… Love that you could spot that Andy.
Woodwrecker, really happy if you can use some of the ideas, like this the blog makes sense. For me it is essential that I can do the touch up quick and the only thing I would have done much differently was to mave bought diamond stones instead of the water stones, this because now I need to soak my stones, that takes ten minutes, not a big problem, but sometimes makes me lazy. So when I have used the stones, I will slowly buy water stones that need no soak or diamonds to replace. Thank you for your kindness.
Joe Lyddon, yeps, it's thinking out of the pad… Or do you mean a I-pad. Smiles.
Ken90712, big smile here.
lew, always room for improvements but I am happy with it now.
Druid, it is kind of addictive to have sharp edges and yes to make wood working we need a sharp edge, otherwise it becomes wood fighting.
Thank you all for the kind words.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Nice setup Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


Hi Roger, smiles here, it tends to grow, perhaps it's the water…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## hnau (Nov 30, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Workshop sharpening station now*
> 
> *Workshop sharpening station*
> now
> ...


----------

